# d20 Superhero PBEM recruiting



## Gom_Golagoog (May 17, 2006)

I'm recruiting for a superhero PBEM using the d20 Modern rules with superpowers taken from the "Blood and Vigilance" ruleset. If you don't own either of these, they're both available as d20 Open Content; a basic knowledge of the D&D/d20 system should be enough to play along. 

The campaign will be street-level action in a gang-infested version of Toronto, Canada. Players will be expected to post about twice a week. If you're interested, either send me a PM through this web site, or e-mail me at webmaster@deadraccoon.freeservers.com. 

Cheers, 
Gom_Golagoog


----------

